# Edit a Scanned Document



## switchwork

Please help me I just cannot seem to do it at ALL!!! and it is doing my head in!!

The thing I am trying to do is this: I am scanning in a blue card certificate all I want to do is change the name on the certificate so I may print one out for each of my employees. I have an Epson CX3200 which is the 3 in 1 printer, copier and scanner.

When I do it by OCR I can't seem to change the text I don't know if I am trying to edit it with the wrong application. Any advice would be most grateful.

Please please please help me with this as it is really stumping me. I have searched and searched and searched on the internet to no avail which is why I have joined this forum to receive some advice as to what the H*ll I am doing wrong. Every thing I found online was explained so easily but when ever I tried to do it noting happened. If I tried to edit it in word or notepad I could n't do it tried publisher but I don't know what I am doing wrong.

Thank you in advance for this and hope to hear from lots of you soon to tell me how much of an idiot I am.


----------



## Lorand

Scan the certificate without a name, import it in a Word document (if you haven't a better program), make a text-box where the name should be and that's all.


----------



## Praetor

Any luck with Adobe Acrobat? But yeah, Lorand's nailed it right on ... scan it in and manually add it


----------

